
Live ISRO: Launch of PSLV C37 Carrying 104 Satellites - photonwins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPPV46KaR5o
======
kartikkumar
Fantastic achievement and a testament to the great work done by an army of
engineers and scientists. 37 successful launches and counting; worth standing
still for a moment and appreciating that level of success in an inherently
risky business. Well done to ISRO and the PSLV team!

------
sjburt
You can follow
[https://twitter.com/dovesinspace](https://twitter.com/dovesinspace) as Planet
attempts to contact the 88 Dove satellites on this launch. So far 71 have been
contacted.

------
akmittal
Congrats ISRO, They have been doing great work. ISRO's big challenge will be
reusable launch systems(SpaceX). Hope MkIII works out well.

------
techaddict009
PSLV-C37 / Cartosat -2 Series Mission Successfully Launched all 104 Satellites

Source:
[https://www.facebook.com/ISRO/posts/1837886669768020](https://www.facebook.com/ISRO/posts/1837886669768020)

------
greglindahl
It'd be nice if we could upvote one livestream next time.

------
xupybd
WOW, are ISRO part of the ISS?

~~~
kkaosninja
Nope. Current participating countries are Canada, Japan, Russia, USA. European
countries participate through the ESA(European Space Agency).

~~~
masthead
They should really get India in the league. It's high time

------
pagade
PSLV-C37 / Cartosat -2 Series Satellite - Curtain Raiser Video -
[http://www.isro.gov.in/pslv-c37-cartosat-2-series-
satellite/...](http://www.isro.gov.in/pslv-c37-cartosat-2-series-
satellite/pslv-c37-cartosat-2-series-satellite-curtain-raiser-video)

------
piyushpr134
ISRO has done it again. Kudos

------
SoulMan
Its off air now it seems.

